# ما رأيكم في هذا القول في العربية؟



## ابن سينا (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال أحدهم :"أقسام اللغة العربية ثلاثة:الشعر والنثر والقرآن الكريم",فما هو رأيكم به؟


----------



## ابن سينا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة أن هذا القول يرده بعضهم إلى طه حسين, وهناك من يقول أن الذي قاله أول مرة هو المستشرق مارسيل...بغض النظر عن القائل فأنا أرى أنه اصاب إن أراد أن يقول أن القرآن في أسلوبه ونظمه غير أسلوب الشعر أو النثر...فالقرآن ليس شعرًا ولا نثرًا, هو أسلوب فريد بديع يعجز البشر عن الإتيان بمثله.
وعلى هذا فالقول صواب ...والله أعلم


----------



## إسلام علي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

صراحة أخونا الحبيب ابن سينا إن كان القائل طه حسين أو المستشرق فلا حاجة للتعليق عليهما أصلا 

تقبل مروري


----------



## ابن سينا (27 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> صراحة أخونا الحبيب ابن سينا إن كان القائل طه حسين أو المستشرق فلا حاجة للتعليق عليهما أصلا
> 
> تقبل مروري



السلام عليكم
مرجبًا بك أحي الحبيب إسلام وبارك الله بك على مشاركتك الطيبة,ومعك حق فطه حسين خبص كثيرًا وأثار الرأي الإسلامي بطروحاته المشبوهة.


----------



## علي حسين (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قال أحدهم :"أقسام اللغة العربية ثلاثة:الشعر والنثر والقرآن الكريم",فما هو رأيكم به؟


اخي العزيز ابن سينا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
القران الكريم هو كلام الله عز وجل ..
والشعر والنثر هو صياغة بشريه ..
ورايي ان اللغة العربيه تجمع الشعر والنثرالادبي والعلمي..


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اللغة العربية هى القرآن ألم يعجز العرب ويبهتم ولا يستطيعون مجاراته لأنه شمل مالم يخطر لهم من دقائق اللغة وحسن الترتيب وجمال اللفظ.


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي
حقيقة ليس لي تعليق على هذا القول و لكن نفسي نفرت منه.
مع إحترامي لك أخي العزيز


----------



## م عمر امام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا قول خاطىء فالقران الكريم ليس قسم بل هو اللغة العربية كاملة فهو المرجع الوحيد للغة حاليا ويحتاج لعمل اكثر من اللغويين والمفسرين ففيه الدرر اللغوية


----------

